# Sweetex



## backtobasics2 (May 2, 2016)

I have a number of recipes that call for sweetex.  In an effort to go all natural I want to eliminate this product.  Does anyone have any experience?  I don't think I can do a once for once butter substitution.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

You're probably going to have to switch recipes entirely.  Depending on whether it's a frosting or cake recipe you might have to make so many other adjustments that the effort might be better spent on developing/perfecting new recipes to use.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I would first try cisco in the smallest batch possible.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

When "they" dropped the trans fats from Crisco I switched to a high ratio shortening for my "decorator buttercream" as it seemed to hold up better in the heat.
I bought a tub to bring to the beach just in case someone wanted an event cake.
Well Friday the next door glamper said they would bake a cake if I would ice and decorate and being a good neighbor I agreed.

Turned the camper upside down looking for that tub 'o white gold.
Maybe I left it at home?
Called the fisherman and asked him to look....
He replied right away....Oh Bob ( real name as there are no innocents to protect in this story) ran out of Crisco and still had to fry the hush puppies so I loaned it to him. Don't worry he will pay you back.
Gotta love 'em because you can't kill 'em.

mimi

Edit to ask..... can you even fry with this product?
I would think it would smoke like crazy .....
Not being a fan of Bob's (not much hand washing going on over there) cooking have no clue how his puppies turned out.

m


----------

